# Historical Architecture of Shanghai



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I know when most people think of Shanghai, especially on a skyscraper forum, they think of Pudong and the Pearl Oriental. The above image probably comes to mind. You might think "futuristic" or even "tacky". But the truth is that there is quite a diverse selection of architectural style in Shanghai. Sure, some of the towers might be overdone, but there remain many gems from the past.

Let me bring you to see the other side of Shanghai.

















*Gutzlaff Signal Tower*


















*North China Daily News & AIA Building*



















*
Glen Line Building*



































*Asiatic Petroleum Building*








*
Shanghai Club*


















*Jardine Matheson*









*Bank of Indo China*








*
Yangtsze Insurance Building*









*Chartered Bank*








*
Bank of Communications*









*St. Petersburg Russo Adriatic Bank*









*China Merchant / Bank of Taiwan*








*
Cathay Hotel (aka Peace Hotel)*









*Custom House / Hong Kong Shanghai Banking Corporation*


















*Miscellaneous*

















































































TBC.


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for bringing these photos to this thread. wow, there're a lot more European-style buildings than I thought. The church in the last pic look so familiar, in fact, i've seen it somewhere in a movie


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

great thread. i started a thread on SSP's Buildings/Architecture subforum w/old Shanghai in mind.

-


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think many people are aware of how much amazing historical architecture there is in Shanghai. Did you take these shots yourself, SkyBean? A truly great thread.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Amazing pics, never knew old Shanghai looks like that.

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9781/169413291fb69fe6e11b1zn.jpg
This pic could be in London or Paris


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

hydrogen said:


> Yeah, I don't think many people are aware of how much amazing historical architecture there is in Shanghai. Did you take these shots yourself, SkyBean? A truly great thread.



No, I am not a miracle worker. These are just pictures that I have been collecting over a lengthy period of time.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shanghai is not just about historic European architecture. There are a lot of old Chinese-style buildings and alleys. Right now there is a lot of controversy over what to do with some of these areas since many developers are trying to raze them for new condominiums, office towers, and shopping malls. Meanwhile, long-time residents have to flee further out to cheaper areas outside the city.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Modernization said:


> Thanks for bringing these photos to this thread. wow, there're a lot more European-style buildings than I thought. The church in the last pic look so familiar, in fact, i've seen it somewhere in a movie


It appears at the beginning of _Empire of the Sun_, but the interior shots are probably of a church in England, since the interior is stone and doesn't really match. (IIRC, the expats' houses supposedly in Shanghai were all filmed on location in the UK.)


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Not uncommon housing stock:









Yes, those are people.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Probably most people were thinking of Pagodas or something like that so they don't bother to click.


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool buildings, look like they're straight from NY or London


----------



## roler (Jun 27, 2006)

A example of old Shanghai's history is HSBC,the total name of HSBC is:
Hongkong and Shanghai Banking Corp.It founded in Hongkong and Shanghai in 1865.
This is HSBC building in Hongkong:










And this is HSBC building in Shanghai:


----------



## roler (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^^ WOW! What an impressive interior. The ceiling murals are impressive.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Nanjing Road


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey, Pic Hunter, do you have any photos of that nice red/brown Art Deco style building on Renmin Sq? It was the tallest building in Asia when it was finished iirc.

This building is not to be forgotten. Was it the former city hall? Now it serves as some kind of up-market restaurant, in the middle of People's Square.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

staff said:


> Hey, Pic Hunter, do you have any photos of that nice red/brown Art Deco style building on Renmin Sq? It was the tallest building in Asia when it was finished iirc.
> 
> This building is not to be forgotten. Was it the former city hall? Now it serves as some kind of up-market restaurant, in the middle of People's Square.


This building was the former racing course. Now it houses the Shanghai Museum of Modern Art.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

very nice thread.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

These unusual shots show that Shanghai really has a wealth of historic architecture, both Chinese & European. Hopefully these buildings that reflect the city's role as mainland China's traditional commercial & trading hubs will be preserved.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

It shows a different view of Shanghai. Nice pictures.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

How about some of Shanghai's former mansions that were owned by wealthy Europeans?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

@Staff, I will be on the lookout for more of that building. 

@raymond_tung, I'll continue to add to this thread as I believe these are pictures that not many people have seen before. When I was in Shanghai, I saw many of these so called mansions, unfortunately many have some wall or gates that obstruct the view. The pictures that I took weren't exactly to stunning. Nevertheless, I will be on the lookout. 

Feel free to add some pictures of any historical buildings to this thread as well.

The brown building on the left was actually the tallest building in Shanghai at the beginning of the twentieth century


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

raymond_tung88 said:


> How about some of Shanghai's former mansions that were owned by wealthy Europeans?



Fine I'll bite . I found one that I took that is not that bad, but like I said, you cannot see much. There are tonnes of these buildings.


Taken the day before the Asian Tsunami 2004


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't know the name. but there is a famous tale about the building built by a Jewish businessman.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

muchbetter said:


> I don't know the name. but there is a famous tale about the building built by a Jewish businessman.


That's Moller Villa... and now called the Hengshan Moller Villa Hotel. It was transformed into a boutique hotel some time ago. I thought it was owned by a Scandinavian businessman from Sweden or something... anyways, of all the mansions, that has got to be my favourite one.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Are people loving this thread or what!!!! This is bring out so many beautiful pictures of beautiful buildings in Shanghai- ones that do not share the spotlight often compared to the modern highrises of Pudong/ Puxi.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

just stunning and gorgeous.;

Been to Shanghai about 20 times. It's one of my all-time favorites


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

so nice, ding


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful historical buildings.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

I think Shanghai should officially classify historical buildings of importance and unique to the urban fabric of the city. That way, they can be preserved and be protected from fear of demolition. Unless they have that already...


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

Can those building exteriors be cleaned? They look dirty. A lighter exterior would make a lot of them look better.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Skybean,
This is the building I was referring to! It was actually the tallest building in all of Asia when completed.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

wow truly great buildings!! Awesome! But I didn't know there are Buicks being sold in china haha!!!


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

wow...amazing...!
they really reflect shanghai's history of being the "Paris of the East" in the 20s-30s, it was where all the scenes happened in Asia...


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

raymond_tung88 said:


> That's Moller Villa... and now called the Hengshan Moller Villa Hotel. It was transformed into a boutique hotel some time ago. I thought it was owned by a Scandinavian businessman from Sweden or something... anyways, of all the mansions, that has got to be my favourite one.


You are right, it's the Villa Möller and it was owned by a Swedish man who build this for his little daughter.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

^^
Yeah, exactly, you are very familiar with these cities.


----------



## RiversideGator (Dec 31, 2005)

Amazing thread. I highly enjoyed it. I had no idea that so many historic structures survived the Japanese invasion and the communist takeover. It is great to see them preserved and put to good use. I too would love to visit.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Back Alleys


----------



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice. Looks so european..


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

amazing thread, thx for all the pics.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Shanghai has such a unique tribute.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Art Deco Gem


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorena-david/sets/72157594443998477/


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

A superb thread. The photos are the size that I enjoy too, good details. Thanks a bunch! :applause:
So many fascinating buildings, both old and new.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Ive heard Shaghai has more art deco buildings than anywhere in the world - well considering much of the city was built in the 20s -30s when it was the most cosmopolitan in the world, and lay practically untouched till the 1970s. (in contrast Beijing lost 2850 palaces and temples in the 1930s alone). Despite the destruction of the modern city, vast swathes of the city is still rowhouses and courtyard blocks built in that era.

Any pics of the Old City - the Chinese one (formerly walled) before the colonial building spree? Or of Xintiandi?


----------



## Locomotive (Oct 22, 2006)

Great!


----------



## Sidel (Jul 25, 2005)

I would like to get some pictures with good resolution from Shanghai Broadway Mansion, at Soochow Road. Specially front views..

Can you post it?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

that's why i call shanghai a great city, full of culture !!!


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

kay:...


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

It's nice to see such an amazing juxtaposition of eras and styles when you are walking on the bund, on the west end you see late 19th century european architecture that has largely been untouched and on the east, just over the huanpu river, you see modern skyscrapers that reach 300m tall, just one of the coolest things you will ever see in your life.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Early 20th century diorama... if you compare this to pictures of the Bund today... it looks mostly the same... almost identical.


----------



## VikramRao (Sep 2, 2007)

Shanghai is an impressive city, more so I would love to visit it because it is historic. But these buildings look very western and fails to inculcate historic Chinese architecture in alot of their designs (maybe im wrong). Im from India and in alot of new developments its the same thing. Traditionally our styles are historic and I would really really love it if we do not lose that architectural style that is unique to us. Instead of making gleaming towers, Id love to see newer renditions of a Taj Mahal or a Forbidden Palace.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

VikramRao said:


> Shanghai is an impressive city, more so I would love to visit it because it is historic. But these buildings look very western and fails to inculcate historic Chinese architecture in alot of their designs (maybe im wrong). Im from India and in alot of new developments its the same thing. Traditionally our styles are historic and I would really really love it if we do not lose that architectural style that is unique to us. Instead of making gleaming towers, Id love to see newer renditions of a Taj Mahal or a Forbidden Palace.


Shanghai was of little or no importance before the colonial powers established the city... therefore most important areas in Shanghai are 'Western' in their architectural styles. In that part of the world, that's what makes Shanghai unique. If you want to see authentic, historical Chinese architecture, the cities of Beijing, Hangzhou, or even Suzhou are better...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

that's really nice.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://flickr.com/photos/liuxia/386393793/in/set-72157594510188997/










source: http://flickr.com/photos/spirosk/sets/72157613351751055/


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Many of Shanghai's historical architecture is being restores for the 2010 World Expo. That includes the Waibaidu Bridge and both buildings in the Peace Hotel.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

For me the historical architecture (i mix of European and American) is what gives Shanghai an advantage over other cities in Asia. It gives it a greater sense of intrigue, ans Shaghai certainly has a colourful past documented in these buildings. Shame they art so well maintained and accesable, especially along the bund.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice that historic architecture of Shanghai is


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Those are some amazing building you got there in Shanghai!


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

I really love this side of Shanghai, but I have to ask, how the hell did this kind of architecture end up over there?


----------

